# Separating Bonded Bunnies Temporarily



## laurajanelolly (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, 

We have a pair of 3 month old bunnies that we got about 2 weeks ago that were both believed to be female. After having them for a week we started to think that Mango was a boy and this was latter confirmed by the vet when they had their vacs. 

He his now booked in to be neutered in 3 weeks time as he will be 4 months old by then and we have obviously been advised to separate the bunnies until a month after the operation. My boyfriends concern is about separating the very well bonded bunnies. They slept together, clean each other, follow each other and seem very content being together. If we separate them will we have to re-bond them and how can we help with this process throughout their separation? We don't want to stress them out or upset them but we also really don't want lots of baby bunnies. 

Any kind advice would be very grateful.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

laurajanelolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a pair of 3 month old bunnies that we got about 2 weeks ago that were both believed to be female. After having them for a week we started to think that Mango was a boy and this was latter confirmed by the vet when they had their vacs.
> 
> ...


It is sad, but vital that they are separated, but is there a way that they can stay side by side? That may make it easier to rebond them as hey will still be familiar with each other.

After his neuter, you need to wait for 8 weeks, as he will still be fertile. It also allows the hormones to fade, so he shouldn't be quite so humpy.

She won't be ready for spay until about 6 months. This will protect her from uterine cancer and should hopefully stop her getting grumpy and aggressive through raging hormones.

It may be sensible to wait to rebond until after she has recovered from her op too.


----------



## laurajanelolly (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. 

Yeah we are hoping to get Bourbon spayed once she is a little older. We do have a spare hutch but it's a bit smaller and I'm not sure how we can get them sitting along side each other but will try. We only have one run so will have to rotate their time spent in it. We could possibly put the run along side the other hutch so that might help.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

laurajanelolly said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Yeah we are hoping to get Bourbon spayed once she is a little older. We do have a spare hutch but it's a bit smaller and I'm not sure how we can get them sitting along side each other but will try. We only have one run so will have to rotate their time spent in it. We could possibly put the run along side the other hutch so that might help.


Have a look on Ebay, Gumtree or Preloved, to see if there is anything going cheap, that you can use for a few weeks then resell (do give a good clean out though). Rabbits need lots of space 24/7.

Or try putting out a wanted appeal on Freecycle.

Two runs side by side would be good.

Gppd luck.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Just keep an eye on them to make sure they don't get frustrated that they can see each other but not touch each other.


----------



## laurajanelolly (Mar 1, 2015)

We separated them yesterday but put their hutches opposite each other. I'm not sure if this has helped though as Bourbon (girl) has been going crazy trying to get out. She is biting and chewing everything and seems very frustrated. Mango seems not as bothered but he has always been much more relaxed. 

We may move them side by side instead. I've tried to give her distractions but they don't work for very long.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Try giving her bunny toys and things to occupy her, It will be a while before her spay.

It doesn't have to cost a lot - a loo roll stuffed with hay, some grass a few rose or dandelion leaves or a few of her daily pellets should keep her busy for a bit. Rabbits often love a hay/treat filled small box to toss around and chew into, or a big box to jump into and on.


----------

